# Zeitungaustragen bei arbeitslosen Eltern



## Waidowai (15. September 2008)

Hey
Werde bald 15 und wollte eigentlich schon lange Zeitungaustragen
Doch meine Mutter meinte immer,dass ihr mein verdientes Geld abgezogen werden würde.
Ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus und würde gerne wissen,ob das stimmt bzw wie man das vielleicht umgehen oder derartiges könnte.

Danke schonmal =)
Bitte nur richtige Antworten 

MFG WAIDOWAI


----------



## Valenth (15. September 2008)

Waidowai schrieb:


> Hey
> Werde bald 15 und wollte eigentlich schon lange Zeitungaustragen
> Doch meine Mutter meinte immer,dass ihr mein verdientes Geld abgezogen werden würde.
> Ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus und würde gerne wissen,ob das stimmt bzw wie man das vielleicht umgehen oder derartiges könnte.
> ...


Sehr anstrengend. Mein Vater hat gesagt, dass er, als er so jung war wie du, auch mal Zeitungen austragen ging um etwas dazu zu verdienen. Nach seinem Bericht wirklich sehr anstrengend.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (15. September 2008)

Ich frag morgen mal meinen Sowi Lehrer, das würde mich jetzt auch mal gerne interessieren, weil es teorethich sein könnte, wenn ich so auf unseren Vatterstaat runterblicke, aber es gibt immer Auswegen so etwas zu umgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ich frag morgen mal meinen Sowi Lehrer, das würde mich jetzt auch mal gerne interessieren, weil es teorethich sein könnte, wenn ich so auf unseren Vatterstaat runterblicke, aber es gibt immer Auswegen so etwas zu umgehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


undercower austragen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waidowai (15. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ich frag morgen mal meinen Sowi Lehrer, das würde mich jetzt auch mal gerne interessieren, weil es teorethich sein könnte, wenn ich so auf unseren Vatterstaat runterblicke, aber es gibt immer Auswegen so etwas zu umgehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kk,danke für deine Mühen^^


----------



## Cemesis (15. September 2008)

Also ich bin nich mehr ganz so auf den laufenden, is auch schon was lange her als ich zur Schule ging^^

Aber ich glaube das Vatter Staat dir das Geld nicht nehmen kann da du noch nicht Volljährig bist und sowas zur "aufbesserung deines Taschengeldes" zählt. So grob übersetzt kann das glaub ich hinhauen. Auf jedenfall irgendwas mit Minderjährigkeit war da irgendwas.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (15. September 2008)

Ein paar Kumpels von mir gehen Zeitungen austragen. Die sind offiziell bei der RDW (Rheinische Direkt Werbung) angemeldet und bei denen wird den Eltern nichts abgezogen. Ich selbst habe auch einen Minijob auf 400€-Basis bei Edeka und meinen Eltern wird nichts abgezogen. 

Von uns ist auch noch keiner volljährig und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man den Jugendlichen das, was sie sich nebenbei dazuverdienen, den Eltern abnehmen sollte, das wäre ja rein logisch betrachtet totaler Blödsinn.


----------



## Te-Rax (15. September 2008)

Ich kenne zwar nicht die Antwort auf deine Frage, aber eins ist doch mal klar, es wäre total hirnrissig deiner Mutter Arbeitslosengeld abzuzuziehen, wenn du für Geld Arbeiten gehst. Das würde heißen die Leistung die du bringst würde = 0 bringen.

MfG


----------



## Waidowai (15. September 2008)

Das verstehe ich schon,nur meinte sie das halt,und ich denke sie kennt sich da schon bissl aus :O
Vll,weil sie ja irgendwie auch Geld für mich bekommt und es ja dann kein Arbeitslosengeld mehr wäre,wenn Geld einkommt


----------



## valfaris92 (15. September 2008)

hab mal anchgefragt^^

es stimmt...
Alles was du besitzt ändert was...also der Staat ist da sehr asozial...

ein auswag gibt es aber auch wenns halt schwarz ist und sress geben kann auch wenns keiner Kontrolieren wird...

Frag nen freund ob der den Job macht...aber dann amchst du dne Job für ihn...kp frag nen guten kumpel oder biete im im Notfall noch 5€ an jeden monat dafür das er den job laufen lässt.


----------



## Waidowai (15. September 2008)

Ich rede ja auch nur davon,solange sie sozusagen für mich auch Geld kriegt,ob das bei Arbeitslosengeld irgenbdein Unterschied macht,ka^^
Naja danke allen,ich werd ma nochma mit meienr Mutter sprechen =)


----------



## dalai (15. September 2008)

Sie können deiner Mutter kein Geld abziehen,  das Arbeitslosenamt merkt sowieso nicht, dass du Zeitungen austragst, die können deiner Mutter doch auch gar nichts abziehen, denn sie teilt ja nicht aus sondern du.
Ich würde übrigens eher Abendzeitungen oder Werbung austeilen, werbung ist meistens weniger schwer und du kannst meistens wählen, um welche Uhrzeit du sie austeilst und abendzeitungen musst du wie der name sagt abends/nachmittags austeilen, dass ist besser als frühmorgens vor der schule austeilen.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (15. September 2008)

Habe mich mal erkundigt. Es kann sehr wohl sein, dass deinen Eltern das Geld abgezogen wird. 

Begründung des Staats: Du führst keinen eigenen Haushalt sondern wohnst noch bei deinen Eltern. Somit zählen die das zum Mitverdienst. Wenn jetzt jemand Sozialhilfe bekommt und trotzdem zusätzliches Einkommen hat, dem wird das Geld, das man durch den Nebenjob bekommt von der Sozialhilfe abgezogen. Damit will der Staat verhindern, dass Leute Sozialhilfe beantragen und nebenbei ihre Jugendlichen Kinder arbeiten schicken. 

Blödes Gesetz, ist aber mit legalen Mitteln nicht zu umgehen


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Habe mich mal erkundigt. Es kann sehr wohl sein, dass deinen Eltern das Geld abgezogen wird.
> 
> Begründung des Staats: Du führst keinen eigenen Haushalt sondern wohnst noch bei deinen Eltern. Somit zählen die das zum Mitverdienst. Wenn jetzt jemand Sozialhilfe bekommt und trotzdem zusätzliches Einkommen hat, dem wird das Geld, das man durch den Nebenjob bekommt von der Sozialhilfe abgezogen. Damit will der Staat verhindern, dass Leute Sozialhilfe beantragen und nebenbei ihre Jugendlichen Kinder arbeiten schicken.
> 
> Blödes Gesetz, ist aber mit legalen Mitteln nicht zu umgehen



hab ich mir gedacht. Ist auch fast klar. Leider ..


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

Oder ganz einfach....

Geld oder Heim 

Hart aber ist leider so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. September 2008)

Tjoa, die Bundesrepublik Deutschland...


----------



## Todesschleicher (15. September 2008)

Und jetzt kommt wieder Anti-Hartz-VI-Flame...

Dass das Geld, das Kinder verdienen, abgezogen wird, ist allerdins wirklich scheiße...die können doch auch nix dafür...das fällt glatt unter Kinderarbeit -.-


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (15. September 2008)

Andererseits kann ich den Staat bei dieser Gesetzgebung auch verstehen. Gäbe es dieses Gesetz nicht, würden bestimmt viele Kinder von Sozialhilfeempfängern arbeiten gehen und das Geld, das sie dabei verdienen (oder zumindest einen Teil davon), ihren Eltern geben.


----------



## Shadlyin (16. September 2008)

Waidowai schrieb:


> Hey
> Werde bald 15 und wollte eigentlich schon lange Zeitungaustragen
> Doch meine Mutter meinte immer,dass ihr mein verdientes Geld abgezogen werden würde.
> Ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus und würde gerne wissen,ob das stimmt bzw wie man das vielleicht umgehen oder derartiges könnte.
> ...


So ein Blödsinn.
Ich habe selbst in deinem Alter Zeitung ausgetragen, solche Arbeit fällt unter das Jugend Arbeit Schutzgesetz (JASchG) undhat rein gar nichts mit dem Finanzstatus deiner Eltern zu tun.



Kleiner Aussschnitt:

"im Ferienjob

    * Grundlage ist das Icon Externer LinkJugendarbeitsschutzgesetz. Mit 13 und 14 Jahren darf man maximal zwei Stunden pro Tag „leichte" Tätigkeiten wie Zeitung austragen und Babysitten ausüben. Erst ab dem 15. Geburtstag kann man in den Ferien jobben! Jugendliche unter 18 benötigen das Einverständnis der Eltern.
    * Der Ferienjob ist eine "Kurzfristige Beschäftigung" für zwei Monate am Stück bzw. nicht mehr als maximal 50 Arbeitstage/Jahr (ab 18 Jahre). Ab 15 Jahre dürfen es nur maximal vier Wochen bzw. 20 Arbeitstage/Jahr sein.
      Sozial-, Kranken- oder Rentenversicherungsbeiträge fallen hierbei nicht an."

-Ausschnitt von http://www.bund.de/nn_177434/DE/WuW/A-Z/S-....html__nnn=true
(Lass dich nicht vom Wort "Ferienjob" verschrecken, kommt auf's selbe raus, wenn du das dauerhaft machst)



Ein kleiner Job bringt dir nicht nur gutes und legales Geld ein (bei mir waren es je nachdem 50-100 Euro) sondern gibt dir auch das gute Gefühl, dass du das alles selbst erarbeitet hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
 Shadlyin 



PS: Die Seite hatte ich als drittes Ergebnis bei Google gefunden, einfach mal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

ja er darf es machen und bekommt keine abzüge von ahv etc
aber das geld das er verdient zählt als einkommen in einem haushalt. was die "spenden" der harz iv kasse verringert.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

jop weil man den verdacht hat das das geld bei einem kind gelagert wird um man trozdem geld verdient.
übertrieben aber ist nunmal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

Naja, der Staat ist nicht befugt euer Konto leerzuräumen. Aber jeglicher Besitz der eine Familie hat zählt und das ist nunmal auch das Konto des Kindes und eben auch der Verdienst des Kindes. Eine Familie lebt zusammen und eine Familie fällt zusammen, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine..

Und Hartz 4 ist ja auch nicht dafür da, eine Familie durchzufüttern, während sich Sohnemann eine PS3 kauft vom erarbeiteten Geld. 

Es gibt ein Minimum an Geld, was man zum überleben braucht. Und wenn man kein Einkommen hat, so füllt der Staat deinen Geldbeutel bis zu diesem Minimum auf. Wenn man jetzt Luxus haben möchte, so muss Mami halt arbeiten gehen. Luxus ist erst möglich, wenn man aus eigener Kraft dieses Minimum überschreitet und ein Plus an Geld übrig hat.

Aber hier muss man natürlich noch unterscheiden ob wir tatsächlich von Hart 4 reden oder noch von ALG. Das ist nämlich ein Unterschied.

Aber ums nochmal zu betonen: 
Hartz 4 = Staat gibt euch das, was zum überleben notwendig ist. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 
Wenn ihr 100&#8364; / Monat mehr habt, dann muss der Staat euch 100&#8364; weniger geben .. 

Wenn ihr jetzt auch mal an die Steuern denkt, dann werdet ihr das vllt verstehen..
Weil ganz ehrlich, ich hab auch wiederrum kein Bock dir deine PS3 zu finanzieren, weil am Ende zahl ich nämlich das Geld was deine Mama bekommt. Was ich auch vollkommen richtig finde. Ich finde sogar, dass das viel zu wenig Geld ist. Aber ich unterstütze es, dass es Regeln und Grenzen geben muss.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

ALG kannst du selber was verdienen als kind
harz 4 eben nid ;P wie claet sehr schön geschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Ein paar Kumpels von mir gehen Zeitungen austragen. Die sind offiziell bei der RDW (Rheinische Direkt Werbung) angemeldet und bei denen wird den Eltern nichts abgezogen. Ich selbst habe auch einen Minijob auf 400€-Basis bei Edeka und meinen Eltern wird nichts abgezogen.



btw.
deine eltern sind arbeitslos und die eltern von ein _paar_ deiner kumpels auch??

omfg .. aus welchem sozialen umfeld kommst du denn? rütli?


----------



## Mister-Loki (16. September 2008)

Du darfst natürlich was dazuverdienen.... und da wird auch nix abgezogen.
Bei festen Anstellungen bis 100 € bis 400 € gibt es dann sanktionen...
Das wäre was anderes, wenn du jetzt ein Zeitungsunternehmen aufmachst, Angestellte hättest
und 15000€ nettoeinkommen hättest.. aber das is nur n Austrägerjob ..
Also keine angst und rauf aufs Rad


----------



## David (16. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> btw.
> deine eltern sind arbeitslos und die eltern von ein _paar_ deiner kumpels auch??
> 
> omfg .. aus welchem sozialen umfeld kommst du denn? rütli?


Ja, solche Probleme gibt es in Deutschland.
Das kriegt man in Bayern wahrscheinlich nicht so arg mit.


----------



## Lillyan (16. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> btw.
> deine eltern sind arbeitslos und die eltern von ein _paar_ deiner kumpels auch??
> 
> omfg .. aus welchem sozialen umfeld kommst du denn? rütli?


Was geht dich das an? Und selbst wenn... was ist schlimm daran?


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ja, solche Probleme gibt es in Deutschland.
> Das kriegt man in Bayern wahrscheinlich nicht so arg mit.



Ähm, was weiß ich was die unten in Bayern treiben?!


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Was geht dich das an? Und selbst wenn... was ist schlimm daran?



Er hat es hier öffentlich gesagt, also kann ich nachfragen. Wenn er nicht öffentlich drüber quatschen würde, würd ich auch nicht nachfragen!

Und um es hier mal etwas genauer zu erkläutern:
Ich unterstelle dem Verfasser des von mir zitierten Posts mal, dass er den Thread nicht verstanden hat.
Hast du schonmal davon gehört, dass in diesem von mir aufgezeigtem Milieu die Kinder nen 400&#8364; Job machen?
Das sind eher Kinder die aus einigermaßen wohlhabenden Verhältnissen kommen und wissen, was es bedeutet zu
arbeiten und es gerne für ihren persönlichen Luxus tun. 
Das ist natürlich nur ne Vermutung, deshalb frage ich ihn (zugegeben provokant) ob seine Eltern und alle Eltern
seiner Kumpels tatsächlich arbeitslos sind um dann daraufhinzuführen, dass es darum eigentlich geht in dem Thread.

Okay?!

achso und nochmal deutlich:
bei Hartz4 WIRD das verdiente geld abgezogen.
da zählt jegliches Vermögen und Einkommen des gesamten Haushaltes!


----------



## vollmi (16. September 2008)

Ich frage mich sowieso. Wieso nimmt die Mutter diesen Zeitungsaustrage Job nicht an? Damit würde sie ihre Kosten an der Allgemeinheit verkleinern.

mfG René


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

er will ja den job machen für sich

und nicht seine mutter^^


----------



## -Therion- (16. September 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich sowieso. Wieso nimmt die Mutter diesen Zeitungsaustrage Job nicht an? Damit würde sie ihre Kosten an der Allgemeinheit verkleinern.
> 
> mfG René


Warum gehst du nicht arbeiten, damit würdest du die Kosten an der Allgemeinheit verkleinern.


----------



## -Therion- (16. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Er hat es hier öffentlich gesagt, also kann ich nachfragen. Wenn er nicht öffentlich drüber quatschen würde, würd ich auch nicht nachfragen!
> 
> Und um es hier mal etwas genauer zu erkläutern:
> Ich unterstelle dem Verfasser des von mir zitierten Posts mal, dass er den Thread nicht verstanden hat.
> ...



Was fällt dem Balg auch ein zu arbeiten wenn die Eltern nicht arbeiten.

Claet aus was für einem Umfeld kommst du denn? Pantoffeltierchen und Ämoben oder doch schon Flechten und Moose?


----------



## vollmi (16. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> vollmi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich frage mich sowieso. Wieso nimmt die Mutter diesen Zeitungsaustrage Job nicht an? Damit würde sie ihre Kosten an der Allgemeinheit verkleinern.
> ...



Aeh ich arbeite. Und bezahle damit meine Kosten und finanziere durch meine Steuern eben auch ein Teil eines Empfängers für Sozialhilfe. Aber ehrlichgesagt finde ich es doch etwas unverschämt das es da scheinbar einen Job hat den man machen könnte um zumindest die Kosten die ich und andere arbeitende Menschen haben geringer zu halten.

Bin ich jetzt asozial wenn ich möglichst wenig von meinem verdienten Geld an die Sozialhilfe zahlen will?

Oder der welcher einen Job nicht annimmt mit dem Gedanken das er ja trotz der 4 Stunden Arbeit die Woche nicht mehr Geld kriegt sondern nur weniger kostet?

mfG René


----------



## iggeblackmoore (16. September 2008)

Also es wurde ja schon gesagt, aber ich habe extra meinen Sowi Lehrer heute gefragt und alle denken jetzt meine Eltern sind arbeitslos ^.^, aber egal:

Deine Eltern bekommen nicht weniger Geld, dadurch dass du einen kleinen Job hast und einmal in der Woche Zeitung austragen gehst, wenn du jetzt aber einen vollwertigen Job bekommen würdest, sprich 48 Stunden arbeiten gehen würdest, bekommen deine Eltern weniger Geld und du müsstest ihnen dieses bezahlen, wenn du das zum Beispiel nicht tun würdest, könnten deine Eltern dich sogar darauf Verklagen, weil man als Kind auch die Eltern bei Geldmangel unterstützen muss.

Also geh ruhig arbeiten und wenn deine Mutter immernoch dieses Argument bringen sollte, oder bedenken deswegen hat, kannst du ihr diesen Thread zeigen, oder du gehst mit ihr zur "Bundes service Argentur für Arbeit" und lässt es ihr dort nochmal schriftlich geben.

Achja, dadurch haben wir 10 Minuten verbraucht...danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber im Moment ist AL eh wieder unser Hauptthema.


----------



## -Therion- (16. September 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Warum gehst du nicht arbeiten, damit würdest du die Kosten an der Allgemeinheit verkleinern.
> 
> 
> Aeh ich arbeite. Und bezahle damit meine Kosten und finanziere durch meine Steuern eben auch ein Teil eines Empfängers für Sozialhilfe. Aber ehrlichgesagt finde ich es doch etwas unverschämt das es da scheinbar einen Job hat den man machen könnte um zumindest die Kosten die ich und andere arbeitende Menschen haben geringer zu halten.
> ...



Wieviel Euro oder Cent zahlst du denn für seine Mutter die nicht arbeitet?

Würdest du mehr arbeiten wenn du dafür keine Entlohnung bekommst?


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Was fällt dem Balg auch ein zu arbeiten wenn die Eltern nicht arbeiten.
> 
> Claet aus was für einem Umfeld kommst du denn? Pantoffeltierchen und Ämoben oder doch schon Flechten und Moose?



Ich sehe, du hast gar nichts verstanden..

Ich erklärs dir nochmal ganz langsam:
Eine Familie hat überhaupt kein Einkommen.  Nun kommt Vater-Staat und guckt erstmal was an Vermögen und "Neben"-Einkünften in der Familie vorhanden ist (Wir gehen jetzt mal davon aus, dass die Zeit für ALG2 abgelaufen ist und wir uns bei Hartz4 befinden). Nun sieht Vater-Staat, dass nirgendwo Geld ist. Und jetzt kommt der Punkt, den ich vollkommen richtig finde. Die Familie bekommt genug Unterstützung um komplett ohne eigene Leistung Leben zu können. Hier finde ich sogar, dass es zu wenig Geld ist was diese Familie bekommt. 

Aber jetzt nehmen wir mal einen anderen Fall. Vater-Staat sieht, Mama ist total pleite. Kein Einkommen, kein Vermögen, Sonemann pleite. Hartz4 wird bezahlt. Nun gewinnt Sohnemann im Lotto, hat 1Mio aufm Konto. Aber da Sohnemann uns ja nicht interessiert, bekommt Mama weiterhin ihre Hartz4.

Sinnvoll?

Ich finde nicht, und man muss halt eben konsequent sein. Entweder man betrachtet die ganze Familie, was ich total plausibel finde, oder man tuts nicht. Und wenn mans tut, dann zählt halt Verdienst vom Sohnemann dazu. 

Verstanden? Oder nochmal mit Bildchen?

Achso und deinen stupiden Vergleich meinerseits mit Amöben darfst du mir gerne ma erklären. Meine zugegeben provokante Frage war Themenbezogen, aber jetzt erklär mir bitte plausibel was deine Frage mit dem Thema zu tun hat, sonst muss ich mich beleidigt fühlen und das melden. So lang ich auch überlege, ich finde null Sinn in deinem Vergleich. Egal wie sehr ich über zielgerichtete Provokation oder Ironie nachdenke .. ?!


----------



## vollmi (16. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Wieviel Euro oder Cent zahlst du denn für seine Mutter die nicht arbeitet?



spielt das eine rolle? Ob 7 Arbeiter einen Harz IV Empfänger durchfüttert oder 20 Arbeiter dafür zahlen?



> Würdest du mehr arbeiten wenn du dafür keine Entlohnung bekommst?



Muss ich doch nicht.
Ich hätte aber ein problem nicht zu arbeiten und dafür andere für mich arbeiten zu lassen. Und würde wohl alles daran setzen um zumindest niemandem was schuldig oder zumindest sowenig wie möglich eine Last für die Allgemeinheit zu sein.

Nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen. Jemand der nicht Arbeitet und Harz IV empfängt weil er krank ist oder keinen Job findet hat meine volle unterstützung. Es gibt aber genügend die zumindest nicht komplett von Harz IV abhängig sein müssten sondern zumindest für einen teil des Geldes arbeiten könnten, aber nicht wollen weil es sich (FUER SIE) nicht lohnt.

mfG René


----------



## -Therion- (16. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Aber jetzt nehmen wir mal einen anderen Fall. Vater-Staat sieht, Mama ist total pleite. Kein Einkommen, kein Vermögen, Sonemann pleite. Hartz4 wird bezahlt. Nun gewinnt Sohnemann im Lotto, hat 1Mio aufm Konto. Aber da Sohnemann uns ja nicht interessiert, bekommt Mama weiterhin ihre Hartz4.
> 
> Sinnvoll?
> 
> Ich finde nicht, und man muss halt eben konsequent sein. Entweder man betrachtet die ganze Familie, was ich total plausibel finde, oder man tuts nicht. Und wenn mans tut, dann zählt halt Verdienst vom Sohnemann dazu.



Achso und was ist wenn Sohnemann nicht zuhause wohnt und im Lotto gewinnt? Wenn er sich mit seinen Eltern verkracht hat. Wenn er nicht eine Million gewinnt sondern nur 1000 € Brutto durch ehrliche Arbeit verdient?

Da ist es mir lieber Mama kriegt Hartz4 als das wir ihren Sohn auch noch in die Armut zwingen.

Und wer mit Aussagen wie "omfg .. aus welchem sozialen umfeld kommst du denn? rütli? " um sich kotzt, der hat weitaus schlimmeres verdient als nen Vergleich mit Amöben.


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

wenn sohnemann nicht zuhause wohnt und sich verkracht hat ist es keine familiengemeinschaft mehr .. hat damit nichts zu tun. es geht hier um sohnemann der zuhause wohnt und in einer gemeinschaft mit seiner familie wohnt. 

aha, also ging es also lediglich um ne beleidigung?
und damit hebst du dich geistig von dem ab was du denkst was ich bin?
sehr interessante vorgehensweise, das muss man dir lassen! xD


----------



## -Therion- (16. September 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> spielt das eine rolle? Ob 7 Arbeiter einen Harz IV Empfänger durchfüttert oder 20 Arbeiter dafür zahlen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja es spielt ne Rolle, du kannst dir ja mal ausrechnen wieviel dich das kostet. Dann wirst du nicht mehr rumschreien "Mein Geld, mein Geld!"

Ja zum Glück musst du das nicht. Was aber wenn der Arbeitgeber sagt anstatt 40h Woche 45h Woche ohne Lohnausgleich? 
Anstatt 8-9h in einem 1 Euro Job zu verotten sollte der Arbeitlose lieber Bewerbungen rauskloppen das der PC qualmt. Damit er wieder einen richtigen Job bekommt wo er mit seinem Gehalt wieder Steuern zahlen kann.

Hartz 4 ist nicht zu niedrig sondern die Löhne sind es.


----------



## -Therion- (16. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> wenn sohnemann nicht zuhause wohnt und sich verkracht hat ist es keine familiengemeinschaft mehr .. hat damit nichts zu tun. es geht hier um sohnemann der zuhause wohnt und in einer gemeinschaft mit seiner familie wohnt.
> 
> aha, also ging es also lediglich um ne beleidigung?
> und damit hebst du dich geistig von dem ab was du denkst was ich bin?
> sehr interessante vorgehensweise, das muss man dir lassen! xD



Also möchtest du das wenn Sohnemann zuhause bei seiner intakten Familie lebt und ein Job hat und dafür Geld bekommt, das Geld wegnehmen und damit die Mutter finanzieren? Oder den Sohn zum ausziehen bewegen damit er mit seinem Gehalt nicht mehr für die Mutter aufkommen muss?

Ja Beleidigung auf deine Beleidigung.


----------



## vollmi (16. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ja es spielt ne Rolle, du kannst dir ja mal ausrechnen wieviel dich das kostet. Dann wirst du nicht mehr rumschreien "Mein Geld, mein Geld!"



Och wenn es nicht soviel kostet dann isses ja nicht schlimm. Warum arbeite ich dann eigentlich noch. Zahl du doch für mich.



> Ja zum Glück musst du das nicht. Was aber wenn der Arbeitgeber sagt anstatt 40h Woche 45h Woche ohne Lohnausgleich?
> Anstatt 8-9h in einem 1 Euro Job zu verotten sollte der Arbeitlose lieber Bewerbungen rauskloppen das der PC qualmt. Damit er wieder einen richtigen Job bekommt wo er mit seinem Gehalt wieder Steuern zahlen kann.



zu ersterem. Entweder würde ich mir einen Job suchen indem ich für dieses mehr an Arbeit mehr Lohn kriege wenn es das nicht gibt, werde ich wohl ober übel die 45 Stunden arbeiten für den gleichen Lohn. Wir haben uns nunmal für eine Marktwirtschaft entschieden mit ihren Schatten und Sonnenseiten.
Ich meine was würde es mir nützen wenn mir der Arbeitgeber für die 45 Stunden die Woche mehr Lohn bezahlt dafür aber nicht mehr Konkurenzfähig ist und deswegen pleite geht?

Und zum Bewerbungen raushauen bis der Rechner qualmt, das habe ich auch schon gemacht. Neben 10h Arbeit am Tag.



> Hartz 4 ist nicht zu niedrig sondern die Löhne sind es.



Tja entweder wir handeln nach Marktwirtschaftlichen Aspekten (es werden die Löhne gezahlt die der Markt hergibt) oder wir versuchen es mit dem Sozalstaat (die DDR hat auch so supergut funktioniert wie jedes Sozialistische System.

mfG René


----------



## vollmi (16. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Also möchtest du das wenn Sohnemann zuhause bei seiner intakten Familie lebt und ein Job hat und dafür Geld bekommt, das Geld wegnehmen und damit die Mutter finanzieren? Oder den Sohn zum ausziehen bewegen damit er mit seinem Gehalt nicht mehr für die Mutter aufkommen muss?



Der Sohn würde mit dem Job ja in erster Linie sich finanzieren, nicht seine Mutter. Weil die kriegt ja mit Harz IV noch Geld für den Sohn. Du weist schon, Geld das er nicht braucht weil er ja einen Job hat.

mfG René


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. September 2008)

Waidowai schrieb:


> Hey
> Werde bald 15 und wollte eigentlich schon lange Zeitungaustragen
> Doch meine Mutter meinte immer,dass ihr mein verdientes Geld abgezogen werden würde.
> Ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus und würde gerne wissen,ob das stimmt bzw wie man das vielleicht umgehen oder derartiges könnte.
> ...



ich hab auch mal zeitungen ausgetragen, wichtig ist: die häflte der werbungen die du mitbekommst einfach auslassen und irgendwo verbrennen ;D(aber wehe das kommt raus ;P) so werden die dann viel leichter und musst nit so oft nachschub holen^^  und schaue halt wieviel du denn austragen musst für wieviel geld und dann entscheide einfach selbst obs was für dich ist oder nit und wenn du noch kleine geschwister hast kannst du die auch noch mitknechten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (16. September 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Och wenn es nicht soviel kostet dann isses ja nicht schlimm. Warum arbeite ich dann eigentlich noch. Zahl du doch für mich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schonmal was von sozialer Marktwirtschaft gehört? Achne es gibt ja nur Turbokapitalismus oder Terrorkommunismus. 

Ok Bewerbungen, nenn mir ne Zahl.


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Tja entweder wir handeln nach Marktwirtschaftlichen Aspekten (es werden die Löhne gezahlt die der Markt hergibt) oder wir versuchen es mit dem Sozalstaat (die DDR hat auch so supergut funktioniert wie jedes Sozialistische System.



Momentchen mal, hier muss ich dir jetzt aber widersprechen. 
Die DDR war kein sozialistisches System wie aus dem Lehrbuch (Marx) sondern eine schnöde Diktatur. 
Imho gab es und gibt es auf der ganzen Welt keinen Staat der den wahren sozialismus praktiziert!


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Also möchtest du das wenn Sohnemann zuhause bei seiner intakten Familie lebt und ein Job hat und dafür Geld bekommt, das Geld wegnehmen und damit die Mutter finanzieren? Oder den Sohn zum ausziehen bewegen damit er mit seinem Gehalt nicht mehr für die Mutter aufkommen muss?
> 
> Ja Beleidigung auf deine Beleidigung.



Ich möchte nichts von beidem. Ich möchte in Deutschland eine funktionierende und gute Sozialabsicherung auf der einen Seite und auf der anderen Seite will ich nicht jeden Monat heulen müssen wenn ich meinen Gehaltscheck sehe. Deshalb muss man halt einen fairen Mittelweg finden!

Wen habe ich denn beleidigt, sag mir das mal bitte?
Dem aufmerksamen Betrachter wird aufgefallen sein, dass ich dem Zitierten eben grade unterstelle, dass er eben NICHT aus diesem Millieu kommt. Also sag mir, wen habe ich beleidigt?
Maximal die Rütli Schüler, die nicht zu dem dort hausenden Mob gehören. Sicherlich, die wird es auch geben. Also bitteschön: An alle ordentlichen Menschen die das Pech haben auf die Rütli Schule gehen zu müssen: Tut mir Leid, dass auch ihr zu dem Mythos Rütli Schule gehört und mit den Idioten in einen Topf geworfen werdet! Macht was aus euch und kommt weg aus diesem sozialen Brennpunkt. Ich weiß es gibt viele die das schaffen können. Macht was aus euch! (vollkommen ernstgemeint)


----------



## -Therion- (16. September 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> Der Sohn würde mit dem Job ja in erster Linie sich finanzieren, nicht seine Mutter. Weil die kriegt ja mit Harz IV noch Geld für den Sohn. Du weist schon, Geld das er nicht braucht weil er ja einen Job hat.
> 
> mfG René



Ok hier ist es ein schlechtes Beispiel weil der Sohn erst 15 ist. Sagen wir der Sohn ist 19 hat einen Job bekommen war vorher Hartz4 Empfänger. Jeder Hartz4 Empfänger bekommt seine 345€ für seinen Grundbedarf (Nahrung, Klamotten). Egal ob er noch bei Mutti wohnt oder nicht. Lediglich Miet und Heizkostenbeihilfe werden aufgrund des Zusammenlebens mit der Mutter angepasst. Als nicht mehr Hartz4 Empfänger würden seine 345€ entfallen aber die Mutter hat weiter Anspruch auf Mietkosten und ihre 345 €.


----------



## vollmi (16. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ok hier ist es ein schlechtes Beispiel weil der Sohn erst 15 ist. Sagen wir der Sohn ist 19 hat einen Job bekommen war vorher Hartz4 Empfänger. Jeder Hartz4 Empfänger bekommt seine 345€ für seinen Grundbedarf (Nahrung, Klamotten). Egal ob er noch bei Mutti wohnt oder nicht. Lediglich Miet und Heizkostenbeihilfe werden aufgrund des Zusammenlebens mit der Mutter angepasst. Als nicht mehr Hartz4 Empfänger würden seine 345€ entfallen aber die Mutter hat weiter Anspruch auf Mietkosten und ihre 345 €.



äh ja. Und?

Sie kriegt ihre 345 Euro plus den Mietkostenzuschuss vom Staat, natürlich bereinigt von den Mietkosten die der berufstätige Sohn der auch da wohnt daran zahlt. 
Muss der Sohn denn wenn wer mehr verdient die 345 Euro von der Mutter auch übernehmen? Ich dachte nein.

mfG René


----------



## -Therion- (16. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Ich möchte nichts von beidem. Ich möchte in Deutschland eine funktionierende und gute Sozialabsicherung auf der einen Seite und auf der anderen Seite will ich nicht jeden Monat heulen müssen wenn ich meinen Gehaltscheck sehe. Deshalb muss man halt einen fairen Mittelweg finden!
> 
> Wen habe ich denn beleidigt, sag mir das mal bitte?
> Dem aufmerksamen Betrachter wird aufgefallen sein, dass ich dem Zitierten eben grade unterstelle, dass er eben NICHT aus diesem Millieu kommt. Also sag mir, wen habe ich beleidigt?
> Maximal die Rütli Schüler, die nicht zu dem dort hausenden Mob gehören. Sicherlich, die wird es auch geben. Also bitteschön: An alle ordentlichen Menschen die das Pech haben auf die Rütli Schule gehen zu müssen: Tut mir Leid, dass auch ihr zu dem Mythos Rütli Schule gehört und mit den Idioten in einen Topf geworfen werdet! Macht was aus euch und kommt weg aus diesem sozialen Brennpunkt. Ich weiß es gibt viele die das schaffen können. Macht was aus euch! (vollkommen ernstgemeint)


 
Ok wer möchte das nicht. Du hast es ja deutlich geschrieben das es ja meist zuwenig ist. Aus meiner Erfahrung (3 Monate Hartz4 mit 21 Jahren aufgrund einer Nichtübernahme durch den Ausbildungsbetrieb) ist man viel zu schnell mit einem Urteil und Unmengen an Vorurteilen bei der Hand. Aber jeder der mal von so einem "Regelsatz" gelebt hat und arbeiten will weiß das es eine ziemliche Scheiße ist (schonmal 30min aufm Arbeitsamt beim Berater gehockt damit der mit 2 Fingersuchsystem einem ein Stellenangebot ausdruckt). 

Heute zahl ich gern für die Arbeitslosen in Deutschland, weil ich weiß wie das ist und die meisten arbeiten wollen und nur ein Bruchteil sich durch füttern lässt.

Ok ich hab nur "omfg rütli rofl" gelesen, natürlich wenn du es jetzt so erläuterst stellt es sich ganz anders dar. Und mittlerweile gibt es ja einige "Rütli" Schüler  die eben durch diese Berichte angespornt wurden etwas aus sich zu machen.


----------



## -Therion- (16. September 2008)

vollmi schrieb:


> äh ja. Und?
> 
> Sie kriegt ihre 345 Euro plus den Mietkostenzuschuss vom Staat, natürlich bereinigt von den Mietkosten die der berufstätige Sohn der auch da wohnt daran zahlt.
> Muss der Sohn denn wenn wer mehr verdient die 345 Euro von der Mutter auch übernehmen? Ich dachte nein.
> ...



So solls ja auch sein. Nur hab ichs so verstanden das der Sohn am besten noch die 345€ der Mutter zahlen soll.


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ok ich hab nur "omfg rütli rofl" gelesen, natürlich wenn du es jetzt so erläuterst stellt es sich ganz anders dar. Und mittlerweile gibt es ja einige "Rütli" Schüler  die eben durch diese Berichte angespornt wurden etwas aus sich zu machen.



eine diskussin ist ja dafür da sich zu verständigen und ich bin froh, dass wir einigermaßen auf einen nenner gekommen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und du hast vollkommen recht, man sollte in ernsthaften diskussionen nicht sachen wie omfg benutzen .. damit hab ich mich selber etwas disqualifiziert. insofern .. friede freude eierkuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (16. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> btw.
> deine eltern sind arbeitslos und die eltern von ein _paar_ deiner kumpels auch??
> 
> omfg .. aus welchem sozialen umfeld kommst du denn? rütli?




Das war auf arbeitende Famillien bezogen. Mit falschem Rückschluss zwar, aber ich habe es ja nachher richtig gestellt. Meine Eltern sind nich arbeitslos und die meiner genannten Freunde auch nicht. 

BTW: claet, deine doppelposts nerven.


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

Womit sich meine Vermutung bestätigt hätte, danke für die Aufklärung!

Zum Thema Doppelposts: ich weiß, sowas nervt, sorry!
Aber wenn man auf wen direkt antwortet und ihn zitiert macht es die Sache
übersichtlicher finde ich. 

Wenn du mal wirklich schlimme doppelposts sehen willst guck dir das an:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...61625&st=20


----------



## Todesschleicher (16. September 2008)

Als Sohn eines Angestellten der Bundesagentur für Arbeit muss ich sagen, dass die Unterstellung, dass die Berater mit 2-Finger-Suchsystem arbeiten schon ein bischen krass ist...außer es ist Urgestein das kurz vor der Rente ist oder es sind Zicklein, die gerade ins Berufsleben eingestiegen sind...mein Vater zumindest tippt ungefähr 20 Mal schneller als ich (okay ich tippe verdammt langsam, aber trotzdem) und ist definitiv nicht einer der langsamen...okay er ist auch nicht bei den Hartz-VI-Leuten sondern ist Berufs- und Karriereberater für Akademiker (Universitätsstadt) und zudem anerkannterweise einer der besten Leute die die Agentur für Arbeit hat...aber dass die Agentur mal wieder schlecht gemacht wird finde ich nicht sonderlich gut...die Leute da tun einen Knochenjob und sie machen ihn nicht schlecht.

BTT:
Naja, dass das Geld, das Kinder von arbeitslosen Eltern in Minijobs verdienen, abgezogen wird, finde ich schlecht, weil Leute die aus diesem "Milieu" kommen jeden Ansporn brauchen, um Ehrgeiz zu entwickeln...und wenn sie das Geld nicht bekommen ist das alles andere als das.


----------

